

WikiLeaks Petition - stop the crackdown - get to 1,000,000 signatures - hendler
http://www.avaaz.org/en/wikileaks_petition/ 

======
jdp23
Their 2008 petition on Tibet got to 1,000,000 in seven days; this one seems
like it might be on track for getting there in four.

